# Esquema Variador de frecuencia. Como lo veis?



## Chuachealmagro1 (Oct 7, 2017)

Buenas tardes a todos,

Me gustaría saber que opinan de este esquema que he encontrado por Internet y que os adjunto aquí. Tras mucho buscar, creo que es de lo mejor, pero me gustaría saber si los expertos consideran posible la realización del mismo. Esta placa electrónica estuvo en producción muy poco tiempo, lo raro que la pagina cuelgue el esquema. Saludos


http://www.motorjock.com/imscim-v1.html

https://www.nxp.com/docs/en/white-paper/MC3PHACWP.pdf

https://www.nxp.com/docs/en/application-note/AN2988.pdf


----------



## pandacba (Oct 7, 2017)

Ese micro se consigue? y el firmware? y la etapa de potencia?


----------



## Chuachealmagro1 (Oct 7, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Ese micro se consigue? y el firmware? y la etapa de potencia?



No tengo ni idea de si el micro tiene firmware. Si que vi que están en producción, pero son caros. Por etapa de potencia te refieres a los IGBT?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 7, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Ese micro se consigue? y el firmware? y la etapa de potencia?



No lleva firmware, es específico para esta función, del otro componente no encontré data


----------



## pandacba (Oct 7, 2017)

Lo que esta en el plano es un circuito reducido
En el sitio donde esta el link dice claramente principio de funcionamiento


----------



## Chuachealmagro1 (Oct 7, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Lo que esta en el plano es un circuito reducido
> En el sitio donde esta el link dice claramente principio de funcionamiento



¿Crees entonces que si armo el circuito no funcionaria?


----------



## Scooter (Oct 8, 2017)

Por lo que comentan no podrás montarlo porque es más un diagrama de bloques que un esquema


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2017)

Este es un trabajo completo y funcional.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construccion-variador-frecuencia-131/


----------



## pandacba (Oct 8, 2017)

Chuachealmagro1 dijo:


> ¿Crees entonces que si armo el circuito no funcionaria?



Si te fijas las fotos y el esquema veras que faltan muchas cosas, y a buen entendedor pocas palabras dice lo que traducido sería "circuito simplificado" y que entiendes por simpllifcado?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2017)

​
Sin mucho mas que analizar en esta imagen se ve una gota re resina que, con algo grado de seguridad, cubre un IC´aplicado directamente aplicado sobre la PCB, tecnología imposible de conseguirse salvo pedido a gran escala.


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 8, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> http://www.motorjock.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/IMG_7630_L.jpg
> ​
> Sin mucho mas que analizar en esta imagen se ve una gota re resina que, con algo grado de seguridad, cubre un IC´aplicado directamente aplicado sobre la PCB, tecnología imposible de conseguirse salvo pedido a gran escala.



Creo estas equivocado, esas manchas son los agujeros para atornillar el bloque de IGBTs de potencia al disipador.



Fogonazo dijo:


> No lleva firmware, es específico para esta función, del otro componente no encontré data



Aca esta el datasheet del bloque de IGBTs
http://www.shaoguang.com.cn/pdf1/spm/FSBF15CH60BT.pdf


----------



## Chuachealmagro1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Muchas gracias a todos por sacarme de dudas. Si no llego a preguntar me hubiese tirado a la piscina, siendo todo esto un gran fracaso. De nuevo gracias!


----------



## pandacba (Oct 9, 2017)

Es una placa que es utilizable, pero si queremos que trabaje como los inverter que conocemos es necesario que el software "Master PC Software" corra en una PC, o un Micro que emule el sofware y los comandos.
La información proporcionada por el fabricante del CI es amplila y esta muy bien documentada


----------



## capitanp (Oct 11, 2017)

Esa placa se alimenta con CC asi que hay que sumar el costo del rectificador


MC3PHAC  75u$s
IGbT para 1hp 125u$s
Capacitores x400V 60u$s
rectificador trifasico 25 u$s

Variador 1hp standar 190-270 u$s

No se que tan barato parece para estas pequeñas potencias


----------



## pandacba (Oct 11, 2017)

La placa ya trae el modulo IGBT, te fijaste bien en las fotos? rectificador trifásico
ay!!! como lees???? como entiendes???? maneja un motor trifásico hasta 2.2KW es decir 3HP y no necesita alimentación trifásica alimentación simple 310DC
Y la placa solo necesita una alimentación de 15VDC de tan solo 150mA
El costo es muy inferior a lo que vos decis





También se vende una placa para hacer vuestros proyectos





un starter kit...


----------



## capitanp (Oct 11, 2017)

bueno nos ahorramos dos diodos y listo


----------



## pandacba (Oct 11, 2017)

los diodos nada más????, pusiste los igbt en tu lista y ya vienen en la placa.... por otro lado pusite 1 hp y es hasta 3hp, lo comparaste con un variador de 1Hp y debería ser con uno de hasta 3HP donde el coste arranca en unos 410 dólares
Y no se si te diste cuenta que permite utilizar un motor trifásico con alimentación monofásica.


----------



## juancanext (Oct 16, 2017)

Buenos días, el chip funciona,yo arme un prototipo , puedes  pedirle en eBay, lo cierto es que hasta donde me entere ya es obsoleto así que no deberían encontrarse en mouser o digikey. El chip tiene rampa de aceleración y desaceleración,pwm, yo lo use con 3 ir2110 +igbt .el software te permite ver los valores de trabajo y creo que parametrizar algunas cosas, como dispositivo didáctico va bien, para uso continuo preferí un Variador chino .


----------

